# euskaltel 06 bikes



## takxu (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello,
does anyone Knows what kind of bikes is euskaltel using in this year's races?

From what i have seen they must be using orcas but what puts me in doubt is that the logo on their main tube is written with yellow bold (as on opal) and not with hollow yellow(as on orca).
anybody has any clue?


----------



## jakecycle79 (Nov 3, 2005)

They are probably riding Opals. All of Orbea's other teams have switched. The new Opal paint job looks more like the Orca.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

During the Amstel Gold race on Sunday, there were a few shots during the broadcast of Sanchez, I believe, and he was definitely on an Orca. Comunitat Valenciana, which is also a big Orbea sponsored team, was riding the Opal and Arin last year, and since there isn't a specific team aluminum frame like the Starship this year, there will probably be a few boys in orange this year on Arins, possibly in big climbing stages at the grand tours.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Ordu, Arin, Orca.


----------



## takxu (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the answers guys!

From the fotos and the TV i also think that they are mostly have been riding orcas. The only strange thing is that the orbea Logo is written with bold yellow, which is not the case in my new euskaltel colored orca. So i guess its a special paint job for the team or something....

Ps: my new orca seems that is reducing the inclination on the hills! 3% hills seem like flat from yesterday!


----------



## Pukken (Jan 21, 2006)

*Euskaltel*

I have heard that Euskaltel will switch from Orca to Opal after The Giro.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

One quick note: Iban Mayo finished in 23rd in Liege-Bastonge-Liege yesterday, right behind Gilberto Simoni. Looks like he's in some good form for his Tour buildup.


----------

